# tyrannosaurs



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It has cooled down here to the point where I can go stump shooting again. I was out a couple of days ago and was sure I saw a large creature stalking me. I decided to set myself up a larger caliber Starship just in case. Here is my Starship with double 1745 tubes 9 inch long and pulled to 500%. I used 3/8 square ammo and used this steel can as a test subject. One picture shows the entrance and the other the exit wounds. Each shot was a complete pass through from 12 yards. Now if I see one of those big lizards I will have me a tyrannosaurus rug.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Pure destruction...love it  i plan on building a starship of my own...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Pure destruction...love it  i plan on building a starship of my own...
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


They are a lot of fun to play with. I generally shoot mine with 1632 doubles very easy pull and i can still launch a 5/8 marble at 218 fps. That is 7.9 foot pounds plenty for small game.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pure destruction...love it  i plan on building a starship of my own...
> ...


Are they good for hunting? I mean, are they easy to aim and keep stable?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


I got my card cutting badge with mine. It is all I shoot. For me they are very accurate.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/

Here is a template for my setup. I use a rotating head but there is no reason you can't put a static head on one. I made them for awhile with the static heads. I had one I put the head on a forward angle and thought it shot very well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, you are ready for anything with that rig and that ammo ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Man, you are ready for anything with that rig and that ammo ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


The funny thing is and I know you have done this. I get 227 fps out of that setup and it pulls twice as hard as my single 1745 tube set and I get 201 fps with the singles and I am much more accurate with the singles. You would think with twice the rubber you would get more that 26 feet increase in speed.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Starships-LOVE EM!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you're ready to slay the dragon !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

From what you've told us , it was probably a squauch! You could flat put a thumpin on him with that set up! Love it!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

QUOTE; "Now if I see one of those big lizards I will have me a tyrannosaurus rug. "

YEAH YOU WILL !!!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice setup. I'm going to make some of that ammo for squirrels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/
> 
> Here is a template for my setup. I use a rotating head but there is no reason you can't put a static head on one. I made them for awhile with the static heads. I had one I put the head on a forward angle and thought it shot very well.


How does the rotating forks help? There must be some advantages?
Nice shooting and thx for the template 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/
> 
> Here is a template for my setup. I use a rotating head but there is no reason you can't put a static head on one. I made them for awhile with the static heads. I had one I put the head on a forward angle and thought it shot very well.


Sadly I can't get your files to open...I tried with a few different PDF readers...my Adobe should open it, but it doesn't :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/
> ...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Starships are hella cool. I made one from a longboard!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> QUOTE; "Now if I see one of those big lizards I will have me a tyrannosaurus rug. "
> 
> YEAH YOU WILL !!!


Here ya go Ray. The skin is still a little green but I am sure he will cure here in the desert.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

THAT'S NOT A MOON......IT'S A SPACE STATION!!!!!!!

Freaking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE; "Now if I see one of those big lizards I will have me a tyrannosaurus rug. "
> ...


Ha Ha...that is pretty good!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice shot too!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

